# Is it sacreliege?



## e.Blackstar (Apr 6, 2005)

For all you nerds out there...is it okay to like Star Wars and Star Trek equally? Because people keep telling me no...that I have to like one or the other. Sure, Star Trek is unrealistic and often cheesy, but Star Wars is sometimes MORE cheesy, and has bad acting (frequently). So...?


----------



## Hammersmith (Apr 6, 2005)

One or the other.  
Compromisers will be shot.  
Trekkies will be shot twice.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 6, 2005)

Ouch, hammersmith. you wound me. *crawls to a corner to shrivel and die*


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 6, 2005)

Blasphemy, schlasphemy.

Of course one can like both, and _I_ *do*!


----------



## Talierin (Apr 6, 2005)

We all know Battlestar Galatica is better anyways, so why not both?


----------



## Thorondor (Apr 6, 2005)

I agree with you're point about Battlestar Tal, but there is one problem I have with someone liking Star Trek as much as Star Wars. It's that Star Wars has Yoda, and we all know that Yoda is the Man!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 6, 2005)

Too true, Throndor. Too true.


----------



## Lindir (Apr 7, 2005)

No, it's impossible to like them equally. If we were talking of only the original Star Wars I would say yes, but as it stands, not possible. I might be just a little bit biased since I've spent the last five evenings watching Star Trek. And for me Star Trek means TNG almost exclusively, which I suppose invalidates my previous statement (which I mean to stand by all the same of course).


----------



## Maggot (Apr 7, 2005)

Agree I do with Thorondor and e.blackstar. The best Star Wars is better than Star Trek I think it is  .


----------



## Elorendil (Apr 7, 2005)

Yoda is da bomb! *counts the days until May 17, release date of Revenge of the Sith* Star Trek is pretty good, too.

I have to say that Stargate SG-1 tops them both, though.


----------



## Sir (Apr 7, 2005)

though I am not very fond of Star Trek, I would say that you can like both equally.... it is the choice of the person asking the question that is the answer.... it matters on what you want....


----------



## Raithnait (Apr 7, 2005)

That's like asking if I can like Tolkien and any other writer equally- it's a different class of things entirely. Yes, I can like Star Wars and Star Trek equally, because they're so different that there is no competition. I was raised around both of them, they have equal nostalgic value, but the fact of the matter is that one is Science Fiction, the other is a Space Opera and both are absolutely the best of their own class...


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 7, 2005)

Elorendil said:


> I have to say that Stargate SG-1 tops them both, though.



I totally love you, Elor! SG-1 is the best! Whoohoo...I always hoped to find a fellow fan


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 7, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> For all you nerds out there...is it okay to like Star Wars and Star Trek equally? Because people keep telling me no...that I have to like one or the other. Sure, Star Trek is unrealistic and often cheesy, but Star Wars is sometimes MORE cheesy, and has bad acting (frequently). So...?



More to the point: _why would you need to be *told what to like*???_ Have you no confidence in your own taste???!! Do you not realize you have the right to like or not like anything at all??? 

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 7, 2005)

Well yes, Barley, I know that.  But people always get mad at me for liking both, so I was wondering if everyone thought that way or if it was just a handful of weird people at school? I would have continued liking both regardless, though.


----------



## Hammersmith (Apr 8, 2005)

Elorendil said:


> I have to say that Stargate SG-1 tops them both, though.


I used to watch that religiously  
The movie was naff (I can't stand Kurt Russel) but the series is in my top ten television programmes of all time.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 8, 2005)

Talierin said:


> We all know Battlestar Galatica is better anyways, so why not both?



Actually, I'd say Farscape is the best sci-fi show ever, but sadly, it's the fate of all the best shows out there to get cancelled in favour of feeble-minded reality TV. The Sci-Fi channel needs reality TV as much as it needs a hammer.


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 8, 2005)

Thorondor said:


> and we all know that Yoda is the Man!



yoda ain't got nuttin on Zathras.
Zathras can never have nice things






RD
and only us B5 geeks really know who the One is


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 8, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> Well yes, Barley, I know that.  But people always get mad at me for liking both, so I was wondering if everyone thought that way or if it was just a handful of weird people at school? I would have continued liking both regardless, though.



It's DEFINITELY weird people at school — but _you're listening to them_... 

Barley


----------



## Raithnait (Apr 8, 2005)

> We all know Battlestar Galatica is better anyways, so why not both?



Are we refering to the _real_ Battlestar Galactica, or that new one they've recently come out with on Sci Fi channel? The real one was teh awesomeness, but the new one... just can't measure up.


----------



## cardanas (Apr 8, 2005)

Raithnait said:


> Are we refering to the _real_ Battlestar Galactica, or that new one they've recently come out with on Sci Fi channel? The real one was teh awesomeness, but the new one... just can't measure up.



*applauds*

Anway the best tv show is Gundam Wing and the best movies are Akira and Ghost in the Shell.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 8, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> I used to watch that religiously
> The movie was naff (I can't stand Kurt Russel) but the series is in my top ten television programmes of all time.


 Okay...I love you again Hammersmith. I forgive you your earlier indiscretions...as it were.


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 9, 2005)

Congratulations to me for being the first person to vote that they both stink.

But it's only fair to add that I have seen very little of either, but _that_ is for a reason.

Anyhoo, the people who give you trouble are either kidding to give you a hard time or else they will eventually grow up.


----------



## Elorendil (Apr 9, 2005)

Rangerdave said:


> yoda ain't got nuttin on Zathras.
> Zathras can never have nice things
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ooh! B5! I haven't seen that in ages. The last episode I saw was back in the day when it was still on the WB! That was forever ago. I don't have cable, so I can't watch it anymore. I miss Marcus Cole. "Oh, bugger. Now I have to wait for someone to wake up." Heeheee. That was a funny episode. Or, at least that part was funny.

I do go over to a friend's house every other week to watch SG-1 night on Mondays. Nothin' but reruns, though


----------



## L'Silinrul (Apr 10, 2005)

Eh... I think they're both over-rated. *runs and hides*


----------

